# Wanted Nightforce 5-22-50 or 56 with zero stop scope



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Let me know what you have, prefer zero stop.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.specialpurposerifles.com
He should have one. He's a local guy and great to deal with.


----------

